# 10 Emerging Technologies of 2011 and hoiw they are chosen



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hard Problems, Elegant Solutions, Big Impact (Video: 3:29).



> *How we choose the "10 Emerging Technologies."*


10 Emerging Technologies of 2011 (Video: 3:36).



> *Our annual list of the 10 emerging technologies that we think will have the greatest impact.*


-- Tom


----------

